# Which UPS to buy?



## clmlbx (Feb 23, 2012)

Now after long 6-7 years my UPS has Died now need to buy  New  one ASAP. so give me some Quick suggestions. 

Config is in my Signature +  router & speakers

Back up time As much as possible.

Budget is 3K around


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

This one is good enough for you: Theitdepot - APC Back UPS 600 (BR600CI-IN)


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 23, 2012)

Is that enough for my config, It is 360W, If I calculate I have 500w PSU I believe even on idle it will have 300-350W + monitor +speaker + router, It is my work station so it won't be on idle any time


over here power cuts are very frequent and most of them are for just few minutes, even power fluctuates a lot..... Mine comp is mostly my Work station, I need to save my Data before switching off if not then it backs me up by around 30 mins,

one more thing My comp runs 24x7 so can ups be charged while it is running or it has to be switched off to charge


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

Trust me, its good enough, those ratings are over rated, your pc does not draw that much power, in idle it draws 150w around max, unless you are playing games or rendering it will give 30mins+ backup easily, and even if you are gaming it will give 10-15mins backup.

If you want to monitor battery levels, remaining backup time and initiate auto shutdown incase of battery running out after power cut  then you can buy this: Theitdepot - APC Back UPS 650 (BE650Y-IN)

Its cheaper locally, around 3k max.


UPS can be charged while running, but after buying it, charge it for 12 hrs straight and don't use it at that time, after that use it normally.


----------



## casual_gamer (Feb 23, 2012)

has anyone faced the problem of router restarting when power goes off. i have a numeric 600va, i get 15 min backup, but once power goes off, router (dlink glb-502t) restarts. what can be the problem? i had this problem with my older ups as well.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

casual_gamer said:


> has anyone faced the problem of router restarting when power goes off. i have a numeric 600va, i get 15 min backup, but once power goes off, router (dlink glb-502t) restarts. what can be the problem? i had this problem with my older ups as well.


Problem with switching circuitry, its not fast enough. Thats means its the fault of the UPS.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 23, 2012)

@ tkin 

which is better between both UPS you mentioned,  I see their are few difference in number (joules) but mostly "650" says recharge time just 5 hours as opposed to "600" 10 hours

I am inclined towards "650" for now if I get it around 3K so should I  charge 12 hours this ups as mentioned  recharge time is just 5 hours .

so "650" will  also give me 30+ minutes of backup time,  I don't game but  rendering might. (10-12 mins for rendering )


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> @ tkin
> 
> which is better between both UPS you mentioned,  I see their are few difference in number (joules) but mostly "650" says recharge time just 5 hours as opposed to "600" 10 hours
> 
> ...


No no, charging time is 5 hrs, but after buying, you should charge any UP for 12hrs, first time only.

650 model is better, go for it eye closed.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 23, 2012)

thank you Tkin, 650 is Final I will buy this in couple of Days Max,

Thank you, will update as soon as I get it or any new changes


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 23, 2012)

You should be able to find it locally for <3K.. ITDEPOT has overpriced this model


----------



## casual_gamer (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Problem with switching circuitry, its not fast enough. Thats means its the fault of the UPS.


sometimes the router does not restart, but restarting happens 80% of the time. 

i found a nice thread in another forum which says problem is with the capacitor in router adapter ADSL Modems and wifi-router with modem that doesn't restart during a power cut. - TechEnclave The threadstarter there is using APC, but still he has this problem, so i suspect it can't be ups problem.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

casual_gamer said:


> sometimes the router does not restart, but restarting happens 80% of the time.
> 
> i found a nice thread in another forum which says problem is with the capacitor in router adapter ADSL Modems and wifi-router with modem that doesn't restart during a power cut. - TechEnclave The threadstarter there is using APC, but still he has this problem, so i suspect it can't be ups problem.


Could be, try to get it checked.


----------



## Jripper (Feb 23, 2012)

Someone mentioned the intex 1 kva in some other post. how is it as a ups? Never used an intex product before. I guess it won't be as good as apc(I'm guessing here), but how is it nevertheless?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Someone mentioned the intex 1 kva in some other post. how is it as a ups? Never used an intex product before. I guess it won't be as good as apc(I'm guessing here), but how is it nevertheless?


Cr@p.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2012)

@tkin,i am using intex along with few others here & have faced no problem.sure it gives lesser backup time compared to APC but then one does not need more than 5 minutes to save all work & shutdown system(btw intex gives ~10-15min less backup time than APC i think).


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> @tkin,i am using intex along with few others here & have faced no problem.sure it gives lesser backup time compared to APC but then one does not need more than 5 minutes to save all work & shutdown system(btw intex gives ~10-15min less backup time than APC i think).


Some of my friend bought intex, it switches too much, even when voltage dips a bit low, and eventually that causes wear to the battery, apc does not switch that much but stabilizes the voltage.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2012)

that is not intex shortcoming but rather APC feature.a ups is supposed to switch when voltage drops below a certain level.APC being a costlier brand uses additional circuit/components(xener diode type i think)to maintain a certain voltage level even when there are fluctuations in input voltage.in my city there are no such fluctuations in voltage & intex ups is working fine.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> that is not intex shortcoming but rather APC feature.a ups is supposed to switch when voltage drops below a certain level.APC being a costlier brand uses additional circuit/components(xener diode type i think)to maintain a certain voltage level even when there are fluctuations in input voltage.in my city there are no such fluctuations in voltage & intex ups is working fine.


See my input about surge protection in the other thread, if you can get a 600va APC for 2.2k, then why not? It costs 2.2k locally.


----------



## jasku (Feb 24, 2012)

The 600Va is good option, but if your budget is 3k, I suggest the 650VA which is a 'smart' UPS, can connect it to your PC via usb, monitor, auto shutdown, I think its totally worth it. I have been using the 600, 650 for past 5 years, just moved to the APC 1KVA model.

Bottom line for your budget go for the 650VA, as already suggested by a member.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2012)

well if that is the case then APC is recommended.however many people now-a-days have a inverter in their home & if a UPS is plugged into a home inverter connected wall socket then that take care of the voltage surges.of course if someone does not have such a system then APC is recommended assuming such fluctuations/surges are common.

P.S.i thought kolkata is much better when it comes to electricity problems compared to states like UP.are such surges common over there?


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> apc does not switch that much but stabilizes the voltage.



Not much, i've compared a Zebronics 600va & APC RS600 head to head in low voltage. APC switches a lot than zeb. 
I thought it was unit fault but my bro's RS600 does the same..


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Not much, i've compared a Zebronics 600va & APC RS600 head to head in low voltage. APC switches a lot than zeb.
> I thought it was unit fault but my bro's RS600 does the same..


Uts the exact opposite with my case, my 1100va barely switches while my Microtek switches a lot, no idea about zebronics.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 24, 2012)

^^Zeb. Microtek, iball etc are pretty much the same..


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> well if that is the case then APC is recommended.however many people now-a-days have a inverter in their home & if a UPS is plugged into a home inverter connected wall socket then that take care of the voltage surges.of course if someone does not have such a system then APC is recommended assuming such fluctuations/surges are common.
> 
> P.S.i thought kolkata is much better when it comes to electricity problems compared to states like UP.are such surges common over there?


It wasn't cause by Electric supply, it was caused by a cheap chinese hair dryer that short circuited, thankfully no one was injured, but apart from the modem we also lost our age old CRT tv, but my dad manged to get it repaired, was thinking that we would get a LCD this time


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 24, 2012)

yesterday it self I went to buy APC UPS but as usual Product was unavailable.


Available models were

550 @ Rs 1800
600 @ Rs 2150

Dealer  said will try to get it in couple of Days, will check again tomorrow, Finger crossed lol


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> yesterday it self I went to buy APC UPS but as usual Product was unavailable.
> 
> 
> Available models were
> ...


Try to get the 600 model, 550 is good too, but bigger the better.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 24, 2012)

will try to get 650 if available else will have to settle with 600

Let's See


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 29, 2012)

Found APC 650, but price was 3250 From Rashi, I don't think I can get it at low cost then that as Rashi is a Dealer.. but then had a little argument with rashi Executive & then I moved out,
*From where should I buy this product online?*


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

No where, damn thing is so heavy if you buy online you have to shell out 500/- easy for shipping, buy locally.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 1, 2012)

I hate that, I will have to go back their..Anyways  you said to recharge it 12 hours before using it..  I want to clear something 

should I recharge it 12 hours or I should recharge one complete recharge which should be done in 5 hours as mentioned.

I mean for this product won't it be overcharged (twice mentioned)

And yes even I am talking about just First recharge, before starting using it


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I hate that, I will have to go back their..Anyways  you said to recharge it 12 hours before using it..  I want to clear something
> 
> should I recharge it 12 hours or I should recharge one complete recharge which should be done in 5 hours as mentioned.
> 
> ...


Fist time, charge for 12hrs, from next time, it'll charge on its own whenever it gets power, no need to charge it as such.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok Now I finally Got it at Rs 3250..with **** Packaging.. Reason they Gave as it is because of long Transportation and it is Damn Heavy..

Well Kept it for Charging...12 hours countdown.. Most probably will start using it from tomorrow morning..

guys I just Installed new UPS, at start it takes almost or more 20quick amber blinks(status light) to start (come on-line staus green).. Is it normal for APC 650VA


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Ok Now I finally Got it at Rs 3250..with **** Packaging.. Reason they Gave as it is because of long Transportation and it is Damn Heavy..
> 
> Well Kept it for Charging...12 hours countdown.. Most probably will start using it from tomorrow morning..
> 
> guys I just Installed new UPS, at start it takes almost or more 20quick amber blinks(status light) to start (come on-line staus green).. Is it normal for APC 650VA


Its normal, its the power on self test, aka POST.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 2, 2012)

@ tkin 
thank you for all your help, 
Installed and working perfectly for now, did a self test and system was on Battery for 5-6 minutes.

downloaded and Installed latest version for powerchute and it shows all info needed..

My actual power is calculated around 100W, so can use other appliances,  battery back up time  shows is 38 minutes, so am confident it will provide 30 minutes at least.

Thank you for your suggestions and help.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ you're welcome, and enjoy the UPS.


----------



## patrick4 (Mar 2, 2012)

can you please let me know the exact model and from where you purchased your product??

Also does it have a beep sound when it runs on battery? can it be enabled/ disabled?


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 2, 2012)

I bought  APC BE650y-IN from APC distributor it self.

Yes, It does have beep sound which can be enable or disabled, disabled even for defined period of time (like at night)


----------



## malcolm_cg (Mar 3, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I bought  APC BE650y-IN from APC distributor it self.
> 
> Yes, It does have beep sound which can be enable or disabled, disabled even for defined period of time (like at night)



very nice ups. i own 2 of these hooked to 2 always on pc's. one in office & 1 at home. leave it on unattended on my always on download rig at home & in office its on a pc with printing/scanning & surveillance.
today i bought an apc 1100va 
btw, very nice buy


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

malcolm_cg said:


> very nice ups. i own 2 of these hooked to 2 always on pc's. one in office & 1 at home. leave it on unattended on my always on download rig at home & in office its on a pc with printing/scanning & surveillance.
> today i bought an apc 1100va
> btw, very nice buy


I also have the 1100va, no support for pc surveillance though  miss that feature.


----------



## casual_gamer (May 20, 2012)

casual_gamer said:


> has anyone faced the problem of router restarting when power goes off. i have a numeric 600va, i get 15 min backup, but once power goes off, router (dlink glb-502t) restarts. what can be the problem? i had this problem with my older ups as well.





tkin said:


> Problem with switching circuitry, its not fast enough. Thats means its the fault of the UPS.





casual_gamer said:


> i found a nice thread in another forum which says problem is with the capacitor in router adapter ADSL Modems and wifi-router with modem that doesn't restart during a power cut. - TechEnclave The threadstarter there is using APC, but still he has this problem, so i suspect it can't be ups problem.




I bought a new modem+router D-Link DSL-2730U. the router has not even restarted once after the power went off. so the problem was with the old modem's adapter and not the ups. thanks to D-link for correcting the problem.


----------

